# Stafford Parrot Show



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I am off to the Stafford Parrot Show on 12th october, I will be stopping the night before at the show ground. Is anyone else going?


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Hi*

Sorry didn't get to say goodbye!
Thanks for being considerate "neighbours" at the Pickering show
All the best
Barry & lynda


----------

